#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Exxon Design Practices

## NVIL

Can I get the Exxon Design Practices from someone who wants to share it please?



RegardsSee More: Exxon Design Practices

----------


## polaris44

see link below



```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YX39Y7Y3
```

----------


## bajwa75

Please upload on rapidshare.com or filefactory,

Because **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] page not opening in my country

----------


## polaris44

you can install megaupload toolbar

----------


## NVIL

I have installed the megaupload, but, when I try to download, appears the message: "The web site was not found. Check that the web site exists or try again later.
The main causes of a 906 error are the following:
	You have typed in the URL (the web address) wrongly. 
	The link you clicked on was typed incorrectly.

----------


## NVIL

Thank You

----------


## VT-engineer

Thank You

----------


## sonwalYogesh

Thank You

----------


## nskvc

Thank you Polaris

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks

----------


## Aarkam

Polaris, it is a shame because it is not possible for me to get the archives due to megaupload isnt available worlwide. Please, upload the documents in other site.
Thanks.

Akm.

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You Polaris

----------


## Jung

thank  YOU

See More: Exxon Design Practices

----------


## gujamu

thank you

----------


## gujamu

thank you

----------


## polaris44

mirror on mihd.net:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amrezzat82

Hey
could any body please upload a copy of Exxon Blue Book?

----------


## asif

The link is not working, please provide its mirror ( aternate file link)  if some body have.

----------


## Angelkindly

Thank you

----------


## Aarkam

Polaris, thank you for your kind reupload on mihd.net. This document is a treasure.

Best,

Akm.

----------


## Processor

POLARIS44
Thanks.
You are great!!!

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thank you

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thank you

----------


## muhammad usman

Thak you very much. I've down loaded. Its really a great book.

----------


## asif

Please share snam progetti design practices

See More: Exxon Design Practices

----------


## Muhammad_Hussain

Thank you very much.

----------


## nhussain

I also need it.

----------


## PAUL IVOZ

Thank You

----------


## locke

Thank you.

----------


## ALIREZASHAMS

thank you

----------


## tanakornk

Thank you

----------


## sharmeen

thank you

----------


## gepachir

> Polaris, it is a shame because it is not possible for me to get the archives due to megaupload isnt available worlwide. Please, upload the documents in other site.
> Thanks.
> 
> Akm.



here is the link on rapidshare

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Have fun

----------


## zubair1950

thanks a lot

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks

----------


## talha_sangi

thank you Polaris, you are great

----------


## estudiemos

Thanks very much in advance Polaris44 !. I appreciate the work to share this.

See More: Exxon Design Practices

----------


## saravana_rec

hi,
very very thankyou for sharing this gr8 material.

saravanan,

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks polaris...

----------


## tivor

Thank you Polaris44 for the great work

----------


## aymankpc

Great Thanks, POLARIS
Looking Forward For Your Next Participation!!

----------


## ismailsh

*Exxon Design Practices* 

regarding the cited subject , plaese can you send me this docuemnations through my E-mail ( ismailsh2005@yahoo.com ) or any way to get it .

regards

ismail

----------


## kavita_00

> here is the link on rapidshare
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



 The link is not working. can some please upload it again.

Thanks

----------


## letaec

thank you

----------


## yw2889

Thanks a lot.

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## sgrsth

Thank You

----------


## straw415852678

Hi,
Can you re-upload the files?
Thanks a lot!

----------


## joseaguilar

Hi,
Can you re-upload the files?


Thanks a lotSee More: Exxon Design Practices

----------

